# Eine Soundkarte --> eine Buchse --> zwei nutzen?



## JohnDoe (28. Oktober 2002)

Hey alle zusammen,

ich hab mir ne neue GraKa zugelegt, die TwinView kann...

Nun hab ich nur ein Problem, ich möchte meinen Fernseher und meinen Monitor gleichzeitig nutzen, aber ich habe an meiner Soundkarte nur einen Front-Ausgang, den ich aber für beide Ziele, den Fernseher und meine Boxen, nutzen möchte, so dass, wenn der Klang vom Fernseher kommen soll, ich die Boxen abschalte und andersrum.
Den Rear-Ausgang möchte ich aber für die PC-Boxen lassen. Kann ich mir da irgendwie was basteln oder günstig kaufen. Einfach eine Verteilung für das Soundkabel halt?
Mein Vorgesetzter meinte, dass geht nicht so einfach. Sagt mal...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2002)

Dieses sollte für Deine Zwecke reichen:







Stereo-Adapter von 2 x Klinkenbuchse 3,5 mm auf 1 x Klinkenstecker 3,5 mm. Mit vergoldeten Kontakten.
Für die Audio-Signalverteilung bzw. Zusammenfassung an einer Klinkenbuchse. 

Zu bestellen bei ELV !!! 

Unter der Bestellnummer:

Artikel-Nr.: 68-303-07

für 3.50 €


----------



## JohnDoe (19. November 2002)

Ich hab mir jetzt so ein Ding gekauft. Hab jetzt aber ein Brummen auf dem Fernseher. Ist das durch Induktion? Kann ich da irgendwas machen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. November 2002)

Zieh mal den Antennenstecker an der Anlage ( wenns den gibt ) und erzähl obs noch brummt!

(????)


----------



## alois (20. November 2002)

nuja das dingen taugt aber nicht viel das es die signale aufteilt und deshalb alles halbiert wird... auch die lautstärke verteilt sich auf die entsprechenden lautsprecher-da musst du die lautstärke erst mal hochdrehen wie sonst was bevor du was hören kannst :/


----------

